

Anonymous publishes names of Ferguson KKK members - juanplusjuan
http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2014/11/16/Hacker-group-Anonymous-publishes-names-of-Ferguson-KKK-members/9011416181999/

======
MrZongle2
Anonymity for me, but not for thee?

~~~
undersuit
Are you implying it's not fair that the KKK doesn't have some way to uncloak
the identity of the person who uncloaked their identities?

~~~
MrZongle2
I'm implying that it is ironic that Anonymous is stripping individuals of
their anonymity.

